# 27.5+ Bikepacking rig. Anyone else think this is a good idea?



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I have been bit by the 27.5+ (B+) wheel size and am thinking that it would make one sweet bikepacking setup. Decently wide tires, nice volume, and something that you can use on most existing 29er rigs.

Anyone else have similar thoughts or thinking of trying it?


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

My 27.5+ wheelset for my Mukluk should show up tomorrow, I already have my Vee Trax Fattys. If I like them on that then I'm getting a bike built especially for 27.5+ this summer. I'm not sure whether it will be full suspension or not.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Rode a 27.5 last weekend in a 4.5 hr beat down ride. Great bike (a demo) but wheels felt small to me. Love the 29r format but I'm also kind of a big boy. May be appropriate for a different sized person. Really, if it feels good, go with it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

that's where I'm going. My custom filet brazed 29er is back with the frame builder to replace seat stays with more room for 3" tires. My chainstays and fork are already good to go.
Fresh powder coat and wheels and I'll be ready for more bikepacking trips.

Also having M5 mounts added inside frame to add bolt-on frame bag while it's in his shop. 

mike


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

dustyduke22 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have been bit by the 27.5+ (B+) wheel size and am thinking that it would make one sweet bikepacking setup. Decently wide tires, nice volume, and something that you can use on most existing 29er rigs.
> 
> Anyone else have similar thoughts or thinking of trying it?


_Any_ bikepacking bike is a good one IMO.

That said, I've not yet seen a true benefit to the tweener plus size vs. 29+. Sticking with the bigguns on my own bp'n rig.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

mikesee said:


> _Any_ bikepacking bike is a good one IMO.
> 
> That said, I've not yet seen a true benefit to the tweener plus size vs. 29+. Sticking with the bigguns on my own bp'n rig.


I think the biggest advantage is that they will it in some/most 29er frames making a bike you already own a +.

But if we are talking ground up then height, weight, wheelbase, wheel strength...


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

yea.. if you have a 29+ bike I would certainly keep and ride that. But if you are starting from scratch I would go 650B+. Maybe the roll over is not as good as 29+ but you get the same float, lighter weight, more room for gear, and the way it's looking.. more forks/tires etc.

mike


----------



## Quitou (Sep 1, 2014)

mikesee said:


> _Any_ bikepacking bike is a good one IMO.
> 
> That said, I've not yet seen a true benefit to the tweener plus size vs. 29+. Sticking with the bigguns on my own bp'n rig.


I think it comes down to how you ride as much as where you ride. I've been on a 27.5+ full suspension bike for the last few weeks, and I have to say, it rips, even when fully loaded. That may not register high on every traveler's list of wants, but a bike that can still ride as well as an unloaded steed has merits.

The slightly bigger tire does seem to shoulder the loads better and the full suspension makes it feel like I'm bikepacking on a trail bike...which is more or less what it is. For chunky singletrack, it's pretty badass. It peels away some of the things I don't like about bikepacking on my Bucksaw, namely the almost too large nature of the wheels and tires.

I like my 29+ bike plenty, but there again, those really large hoops are a chore to turn in some settings.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

More choices are mostly a good thing. 

29+ have been around for a few years now, yet without much momentum. Very few tires. Only a couple high volume frame production runs.

Does it seem like the 27.5+ size is getting more attention, quicker? If so, will this further sideline the 29+ to esoterica?


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> More choices are mostly a good thing.
> 
> 29+ have been around for a few years now, yet without much momentum. Very few tires. Only a couple high volume frame production runs.
> 
> Does it seem like the 27.5+ size is getting more attention, quicker? If so, will this further sideline the 29+ to esoterica?


I have not ridden 29+ to be honest, but it seems like the reason that 27.5+ is gaining so much traction (no pun intended) is that you can use the higher volume tire on existing 29er frames.

I know this is not news to anyone, but if I had to guess why 27.5+ is taking off, this would be it. Check out this link, its getting pretty legit

27.5+ Tires - Taipei Show 2015 - Pinkbike


----------

